# Armytek wizard new snap in clip.



## Tulip bush (Jan 7, 2017)

Just got my new wizard today, it has a new press in head band clip. It's made of plastic, looks ok but I haven't tried it yet. Seems to have a decent grip of the wizard and it's obviously a lot easier to remove the light from the clip, can't see me knocking the lamp out of the clip, but I suppose it would be possible. 

My my older rubber holder snapped so I ordered 2 more which have been ok, but saying that I haven't really moved them from their clip. Anybody had any experience of the newer snap in clip?


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jan 7, 2017)

I wasn't aware of this new clip. Hopefully they are for sale separately as it sounds great!


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 7, 2017)

Pics? I am interested in seeing it.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jan 7, 2017)

Str8stroke said:


> Pics? I am interested in seeing it.



+1


----------



## kj2 (Jan 7, 2017)

Photo from my AT dealer;


----------



## ThinAirDesigns (Jan 7, 2017)

Str8stroke said:


> Pics? I am interested in seeing it.



https://youtu.be/8NiarK8TY5A


----------



## blah9 (Jan 7, 2017)

This is great. I might have to upgrade mine if it's easy to do so. I never take mine out of the rubber mount because I thought I almost created a crack in mine. It's held up great since then but it would be cool to be able to take it out easily when camping.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jan 7, 2017)

It seems this is the new clip for the USB version of the Wizard. 

Tulip Bush, would you mind commenting on the strength of the battery compared to the previous version with the removable battery in the tailcap. Is it a strong magnet?


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 7, 2017)

I know AT sells headbands with holders on their site but wonder if they're selling the new ones. If so I would buy one as wanted to try EDC the Wizard but it was too much of a PITA with the previous holder.


----------



## Heiti567 (Jan 8, 2017)

Nkon does sell them seperately as spare part, same price as the old one.


----------



## SubLGT (Jan 8, 2017)

Hopefully AT has tested this at cold temps, like 10F, for resistance to cracking. I am optimistic. AT usually has very good mechanical engineering, as opposed to their unimpressive electrical engineering. 

What is needed now on the Wizards (and Primes) is an improved pocket clip.


----------



## Tulip bush (Jan 8, 2017)

Noboneshotdog.....sorry for late reply.....its just the standard wizard so no magnet.


----------



## ThinAirDesigns (Jan 8, 2017)

Does anyone know if the body diameter is the same on the Wizard and the Wizard Pro?

In other words will this new clip work on the non-pro Wizard models as well as the Pro?

Thanks
JB


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jan 8, 2017)

ThinAirDesigns said:


> Does anyone know if the body diameter is the same on the Wizard and the Wizard Pro?
> 
> In other words will this new clip work on the non-pro Wizard models as well as the Pro?
> 
> ...



They are the same except the pro version has the magnetic tailcap. So yes, both will fit.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jan 8, 2017)

Tulip bush said:


> Noboneshotdog.....sorry for late reply.....its just the standard wizard so no magnet.



K. Thank you!


----------



## parametrek (Jan 8, 2017)

Someone at /r/flashlight contacted Armytek a few weeks ago about the availability of the new clip. It will likely be added to their store this month.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 8, 2017)

Heiti567 said:


> Nkon does sell them seperately as spare part, same price as the old one.



Who is Nkon?


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 8, 2017)

Think I just bought the last one


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jan 9, 2017)

Glenn7 said:


> Think I just bought the last one



I emailed AT over the weekend. They responded today and said to wait as they will have it on thier website for purchase this week.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 9, 2017)

Cool thanks, think I need one more.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 10, 2017)

Woods Walker said:


> Who is Nkon?


Dutch AT dealer and well known place for of sorts of batteries in the Netherlands and Europe.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 12, 2017)

SubLGT said:


> Hopefully AT has tested this at cold temps, like 10F, for resistance to cracking. I am optimistic. AT usually has very good mechanical engineering, as opposed to their unimpressive electrical engineering.
> 
> What is needed now on the Wizards (and Primes) is an improved pocket clip.


10F...thats barely even cold lol. It's - 33F here tonight. I would hope they test it to at least - 40C.


----------



## parametrek (Jan 26, 2017)

The new clip has been added to their store! Only $3 each. The Wizards with USB charging are also finally on their store too, but they are not labeled so you have to go digging for them.


----------



## scs (Jan 26, 2017)

Hope someone can torture test them, see how quickly the arms lose tension or worse, snap.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 26, 2017)

scs said:


> Hope someone can torture test them, see how quickly the arms lose tension or worse, snap.



Will try to order one from AT then beat on it aka trail use.


----------



## scs (Jan 26, 2017)

Woods Walker said:


> Will try to order one from AT then beat on it aka trail use.



Thanks, WW.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jan 26, 2017)

I just ordered one from A/T for $15+. Headband $3, shipping $12+. Oh well, what's $15 between friends.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 28, 2017)

scs said:


> Thanks, WW.



Placed order but refused to pay shipping so purchased 75 bucks worth if stuff. Do I need another Wizard. No but got one in XP-L CW. Have too many warm and occasionally like the CW side of things. Plus prefer their standard models over the pros. So once I get the plastic holder will put the XHP-50 on it. Thinking about using the new wizard for my hiking kit.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 7, 2017)

Ok now.

The new V3 Not Pro wizard came with the plastic harness. Also got one for the XHP-50 and guess this is now the standard for the line. I am going to update my Field Use Review for the XHP-50 with this new harness but will say today I trail ran 5 miles wearing it and used it around the house. Seems like an improvement in every way however won't know longer term durability for the longer term. But that's obvious.


----------



## blah9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Awesome. Cool that it's working well so far.


----------



## Random Dan (Feb 8, 2017)

Can anyone check to see if this holder works with a Zebralight H600? I really love the ZL headlamps but their silicon holders are disappointing.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 14, 2017)

Used it during 5 day winter outing. So far really happy with the new clip/harness. It didn't snap or break in the cold but also didn't try to remove the light. Temps around zero or just a bit under to maybe 150 F as had a wood stove in the tent.


----------



## blah9 (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice. Thanks for the info. That sounds like an awesome trip too.


----------



## SubLGT (Feb 14, 2017)

Woods Walker said:


> ...to maybe 150 F as had a wood stove in the tent.



Roasting a wild pig in the tent?


----------



## iamlucky13 (Feb 14, 2017)

Does the Tiara fit in it?

Have you worn it much without a stocking cap? When I do with just the silicone holder, it leaves "Zebralight horns" on my forehead and can get a little uncomfortable as a result.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 14, 2017)

SubLGT said:


> Roasting a wild pig in the tent?


As a matter of fact you are not all that far off.


----------



## gunga (Feb 14, 2017)

Wow. Thanks for the intense real world testing!


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 14, 2017)

gunga said:


> Wow. Thanks for the intense real world testing!



This time I wasn't alone. Dang cold one night. The rest maybe in the teens which is rather comfortable for the area. 5 days of heavy use and still running on the same battery. The power of 18650 though wonder if without the heated shelters the battery would have taken a hit. In any case the clip was able to take a wide range of rapidly changing temps.


----------



## CampingMaster (Feb 15, 2017)

I took a pic of my snap in clip :




I am very satisfied, I use my new snap in clip on a regular basis. Instead of taking ~ 35 to 40 seconds to insert the flashlight in the silicon holder, with this new clip it takes one second.


----------



## blah9 (Feb 15, 2017)

Wow, what an awesome camping trip that must have been.

Nice picture of the clip, CampingMaster.


----------



## blah9 (Feb 16, 2017)

Ok you guys have convinced me. I bought two of these clips, one for me and one for my dad. I think it will be super handy when camping. Really looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 16, 2017)

iamlucky13 said:


> Does the Tiara fit in it?
> 
> Have you worn it much without a stocking cap? When I do with just the silicone holder, it leaves "Zebralight horns" on my forehead and can get a little uncomfortable as a result.


I don't think it fits the Tiara but will try later. Yes I wore it against exposed skin. No problems.


----------



## blah9 (Feb 17, 2017)

My clip arrived today and seems very nice so far. It will be a while before I can do it justice though and see how it holds up over time.


----------



## YahFargo (Feb 20, 2017)

I ordered one today for myself, dad and friend that have wizards to help break up the shipping cost. Looking forward to a quick change to handheld light if the situation calls for it! We'll see if it holds up over time but for the $6.50 I paid it's worth the gamble. Thanks for pics/reviews from other users here


----------



## YahFargo (Feb 24, 2017)

The clip certainly holds the light tight! No worries about it accidental getting knocked out. My only gripe is it might be too tight, it doesn't rotate as easily as the silicone headlamp. When I was adjusting the angle it would torque the whole clip off my head. It takes a more deliberate pressure and twist to get it to change.


----------



## greatbluewhite (May 14, 2017)

Has anyone tried to fit the Zebra H600 series (head diameter 24.2mm. Not sure about body diameter) with the new plastic clip (Wizard body diameter 24.5mm)?


----------



## ThinAirDesigns (May 18, 2017)

They work great on Skilhunt H03s.


----------

